# Gift ideas



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi, i need help I have a girl friend who is hard to buy for. She is picky and into only the best. All we usually spend is about 20 dollars, any ideas. 
P.S. She doesn't want any stuff from Bath and Body works.
P.S.S. We are both in 50ish :blush:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

What does your friend like? It is really hard to think of something for someone who wants the "best of the best " but only around the 20 dollar range budget. The only thing that come to my mind right now to fit in the $ 20 dollars range would be edible things..like a really really nice cupcake.. lol..


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (mpappie @ Dec 2 2008, 02:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681419


> Hi, i need help I have a girl friend who is hard to buy for. She is picky and into only the best. All we usually spend is about 20 dollars, any ideas.
> P.S. She doesn't want any stuff from Bath and Body works.
> P.S.S. We are both in 50ish :blush:[/B]



I think you can never go wrong with candles. They have really nice onces out. I love these candles from this company, and they have nice gift baskets in your price range 

http://www.ourowncandlecompany.com/orderfo...ex&cPath=54


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

There's no reason why you can't find something of nice quality for your friend for around the $20 price range. Here are a few of my ideas:

-A small sampler set of perfumes (This may cost around $30 or so) -- I've never met a woman who doesn't appreciate new perfumes to try!
-A perfume holiday gift from Victoria's Secret (You usually get a small bottle of perfume along with a cute makeup bag, matching lotion, or something along those lines) I think the cost would be right at $20.
-A gift card to Starbucks or other coffee place she does/might enjoy. You can stick it in a cute mug to dress it up a little.
-New eyeshadow (if you know what brands she uses). You can buy one really nice eyeshadow for under $20, or you may be able to buy a trio of smaller quantity for around the same price range.
-Gift her a "Ladies Day"...Take her out to a movie, and treat her to popcorn/soda/candy.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

QUOTE (mpappie @ Dec 2 2008, 02:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681419


> Hi, i need help I have a girl friend who is hard to buy for. She is picky and into only the best. All we usually spend is about 20 dollars, any ideas.
> P.S. She doesn't want any stuff from Bath and Body works.
> P.S.S. We are both in 50ish :blush:[/B]



mmmmm.....how about a small box of boutique chocolates, or a unique ornament (radko?) or a book, or a specialty magazine subscription?



good luck, mary anna


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

what about a gift subscription to a newsletter or other publication?
or consider a collection of teas or coffees arranged in a basket.

here's another idea to consider: you each put a $20 check in a hat. get someone to draw out one of the checks. whoever's check gets drawn gets to choose which charity receives both checks.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

OP said her friend is into *"only the best."* Yves Saint Laurent eye shadow palette is starting @ 50 dollars. Same w/ Chanel and Dior cosmetics. If the budget is 20 dollars, I am guessing the best she can go (meaning, most for the $) is Laura Mercier eye shadow trio, but that is 26 dollars. Lipstick is probably the cheapest..she can get a Giorgio Armani lipstick for 25 dollars. but thats ONE lipstick. That was why I asked, what the OP's friend LIKES. That way, we can figure you a more target approach for gift ideas. For all we know, she might not be into makeup. I generally do not think giving fragrance is a good idea b/c scent is so particular to individual and it has a different smell on each person's body than it would in the bottle.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

How about the Sex and The City movie or Mamma Mia? I have the first ond have requested the second for Christmas.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Or how about a picture of you and your girlfriend together...in a frame that says "Friends Forver".

Whatever you give from the heart, I know she will cherish.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

A nice bottle of wine? and to go TJ Maxx and get a cool wine bottle holder...


I just was in Bed Bath and Beyond and bought someone a cordless wine bottle opener. (I hope it really works). It was more like $40 - but then you can use your 20% off coupon. ....still more than $20. :smmadder: 


Top shelf...for $20. Geez, that is hard. What about real pretty coasters? 

You could have a coffee cup, mouse pad or calendar made at Zazzle.com - and have it personalized with her own pictures


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Name a star after her as a gift. For someone who has everything and yet it's personal
and romantic.
http://www.starregistry.com/catalog/dspPro...fm?prod=starkit


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Sadly, 20 dollars sure cannot buy what it used to!! I thought this might help:
Got to: www.oprah.com
There is a link for household gifts for under 20 dollars there with some cute items. I tried to link it but it won't let me!
I agree that makeup and perfume are way too personal and tricky to buy for someone else unless you know exactly what brand they use..So many people have allergies and sensitivities to things like that...


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I like the star idea and the yummy cupcake or godiva chocolates. You can also get her some gift certificates to random places and add your own. Donate to a charity under your girlfriends name? personal planner or organizers?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

How about you bake something? Homemade gifts are the best. Especially for someone who has everything!! I like the Starbucks gift card idea, or you could go to a bakery and purchase something..How about a Manicure voucher? 

Surely you can get a manicure for under $20. Just a thought though. 

Good luck! Remember, it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Dec 2 2008, 05:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681473


> Name a star after her as a gift. For someone who has everything and yet it's personal
> and romantic.
> http://www.starregistry.com/catalog/dspPro...fm?prod=starkit[/B]


I think this is a great idea, especially for someone who 'has everything'! Either this or a donation to the charity of her choice.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Are you sure she hasn't given you any hints? Think back and see if you can remember her saying (wistfully) gee...I would like to have one of those...
Usually we ladies give hints (and the older we get, the more obvious we make them). Or just ask her what she wants-or go shopping together, and make 
a fun time, looking at Christmas lights, stop for a hot cocoa, etc..


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I agree it's the thought behind the gift. I'll always appreciate whatever my fiancé gives me be it jewelry from Tiffany or a small book from a bookstore. What matters most is that he thought about me and not how much it cost. I'm sure your girlfriend will think the same.

I would make her a nice love note and maybe some homemade goodies (check out foodnetwork.com or marthastewart.com)

Some suggestions under $20 would be:
Williams Sonoma Tea Sampler
Mariage Freres Marco Polo Tea

Gourmet Food: Macarons or Chocolates or similar sites

Beauty Gifts from Sephora You can always get their starter set packages from brands like Caudalie, Korres, Philosophy, Fresh and a bunch of others they may have. I'm sure you'll find many kits there at your price point.

Or you could make a gift:
- buy a lovely container (a medium-sized julep vase or spaypaint a claypot a metallic gilded color and buy high quality lily of the valley, paperwhites, or amaryllis at your local nursery store or online Smith & Hawken bulbs Start them in the pot for her so by Xmas she can plant them in her garden afterwards.
- Offer to make a romantic dinner and wash all the dishes and rent her favorite movie afterwards.

:Good luck:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

How about tweezerman tweezers. Or, L'occitane handcream w/shea butter. They make purse size ones for $10, or, 5.2oz for $25. The foot cream is great, too. $25 and a pair of socks for nighttime. 
xoxoxo


----------



## Anarducci (Sep 8, 2008)

I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure this situation is a female buying for a female friend. I see some suggestions of love notes and romantic dinners. Lol. :rofl: 



Please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, It certainly wouldn't be the first time. :biggrin:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks a million, I knew you guys would come thru. Now I have some ideas, where as before I had none!!!!!

Yes I am a woman. :biggrin:


----------

